# multitudinario



## B0delaire

Bonjour à tous,
J'aurais aimé savoir si dans la phrase *"el multidinario acto de reinvindicacion que la jerarquia eclesiastica organizo el pasado domingo en Madrid" *multidinario renvoyait au nombre de personnes présentes à la manifestation, ou bien si cela était en rapport avec le nombre de fois où de tels actes se sont produits.
Merci d'avance !


----------



## fiorellina

Se refiere a la cantidad de público asistente,
Saludos


----------



## B0delaire

Gracias fiorellina!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Se refiere a la cantidad de público asistente,

"multitudinario =que forma multitud" laisse entendre que le nombre des assistants
était important et ne pouvait être facilement compté.

Cela correspond à "un acte de masse".


----------



## mont blanc

¡Hola a todos!

  Quería saber que significa la palabra multitudinario en la frase siguiente: rememoraba los grandes éxitos de Broadway, con números a veces paródicos, a veces miméticos, de zapateos, y figuras de un cuerpo de bailarines multitudinario. ¿Es un cuerpo compuesto de muchos bailarines o de varios bailarines?

  Muchas gracias


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Para mí, se refiere a "*muchos bailarines*".


----------



## morrocotudo

Bonjour
 
*"el multitudinario acto de reivindicación que la jerarquía eclesiástica organizó el pasado domingo en Madrid" 
 *
 (acto:acción /celebración pública o solemne.)

Je pense que la fin de la phrase explicite l’unicité de la cérémonie organisée.
La gêne vient du fait qu’on attribue une quantité à un objet qui est décrit par le contexte comme unique : ce sont les personnes (le public) qui participent à l’événement qui sont venues en nombre et non l’événement lui-même qui est « très nombreux, en grand nombre ». Évidemment, sur une période de temps donnée, pourraient se dérouler une multitude de cérémonies.

J’emploierai plutôt «concurrido,  muy concurrido , concurridísimo ».Vu dans « archivo de El País » : 
un recital *muy* *concurrido,*
una presentación *muy* *concurrida,* 
El Sevilla Festival de Cine ha estado *muy* *concurrido,* 
De hecho, todos notamos que el champaña tenía un ligero saborcete a líquido anticongelante.Por lo demás, fue un *acto* *muy* *concurrido*.
 
Le deuxième exemple du corps de ballet est lui plus clair puisqu’il concerne un ensemble dénombrable (....jusqu’à être innombrable !).

Saludos.


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Para mí, se refiere a "*muchos bailarines*"


 
Estoy de acuerdo, se refiere a "a una multitud de bailarines"


----------



## daydreamer

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Saludos a todos. No veo claro cómo traducir la frase _se presentó a un casting multitudinario. _Por los de _multitudinario_, más que nada.

Il s'es presenté à une audition... _de masses? populeuse? en multitude?_

Ninguna me suena bien...
Merci en avance


----------



## jprr

une audition surpeuplée ?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

- nombreux

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## daydreamer

Merci bien, jprr. ¿Ne sérait-ce pas un peu négatif? _Multitudinaria_ veux dire simplement que des milliers de personnes s'y sont presentées. C'est un succès, pour une audition. ¿Serait-il mieux de dire, alors, _un audition de milliers_?

Nombreuse sonne bien aussi. Merci, C&M.


----------



## Paquita

couru ????



> *I.−* _Part. passé_ de _courir_*.
> *II.−* _Adj._ [Correspondant à l'emploi trans. de _courir_] *A.−* [En parlant d'un lieu, d'un spectacle] Fréquenté, en vogue : 1. Du temps que j'étais encore une jeune femme, et une puissance et la maîtresse d'un salon très *couru* j'avais un petit chien qui s'appelait _démoc-soc._
> E. et J. de Goncourt, _Journal,_ 1883, p. 280.
> 
> *B.−* [En parlant d'une pers.] *1.* Recherché. _Un conférencier très couru._


 
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/couru (segunda página, adjetivo)

(de "courir"


> *)* [L'obj., gén. au plur., désigne une suite de locaux que fréquente la Société] Fréquenter assidûment en allant d'un lieu à un autre pour y chercher son plaisir. _Courir les théâtres, les salons._


mismo enlace primera página, verbo)


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Une autre idée:

Qui faisait foule.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## swift

Bonjour,

L'adjectif "multitudinaire" est-il rare en français moderne?



> *Multitudinaire*, adj. *b)* [Correspond à _supra_ B 3]  Qui forme une multitude. _Tant que je n'aurai pas vu ces deux choses, les pèlerinages multitudinaires me dégoûteront_ (Bloy, _Journal,_ 1904, p. 232).


MULTITUDINAIRE : Définition de MULTITUDINAIRE

À plus ,
swift


----------



## daydreamer

Dites-donc. Pourtant, c'est pas dans le petit robert...

Merci tous.


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour,

Depuis ma petite perception subjective, "multitudinaire" me semble plus rare et plus recherché en français qu'en espagnol. De ce fait, un "casting multitudinaire" produirait un changement abrupt de registre, avec probablement une charge d'emphase ou même d'ironie...


----------



## jprr

swift said:


> L'adjectif "multitudinaire" est-il rare en français moderne?


Franchement oui!
... ce qui est nombreux / fait foule ... ce sont les candidats à l'audition, pas l'audition


----------



## swift

Nanon said:


> un "casting multitudinaire" produirait un changement abrupt de registre, avec probablement une charge d'emphase ou même d'ironie...


Tu as raison. Je n'y avais pas pensé. Merci.

Merci à toi aussi, J-P.

À plus ,
swift


----------



## timoun

Bonsoir,

"Este martes la huelga general ha vuelto a paralizar el país, con manifestaciones multitudinarias en más de 200 ciudades."
Nueva Prensa de Oriente

Ce mardi la grève générale a de nouveau paralysé le pays, avec des manifestations réunissant des foules immenses?

Merci!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour,
Dans ce glossaire  syndical et politique, ils proposent "*manifestations de masse*" : ce qui semble correspondre aux termes utilisés habituellement - voir ici d'autres exemples.
Une autre possibilité: "manifestations massives".


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Saludos a todos. No veo claro cómo traducir la frase _se presentó a un casting multitudinario. _Por los de _multitudinario_, más que nada.
> Il s'es presenté à une audition... _de masses? populeuse? en multitude?_


Hola:
En este contexto, estoy de acuerdo con jprr, "surpeuplé"; "audition surpeuplée, casting surpeuplé" encaja perfectamente.


----------



## timoun

Très intéressant le lien, Tina. Merci!


----------



## jprr

... "manifestations massives".  (Tina)
Une autre possibilité qui colle aussi bien pour la manifestation que le casting : "... où il y avait foule".


----------



## Édix

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas comme dire en français "una conferencia multitudinaria". J'ai essayé avec _multitudinaire, massive, surpeuplée, de masse_, et d'autres options que vous avez proposées mais elles ne semblent pas fonctionner avec _conférence_ selon Google.
Le contexte en question est simple: "...dijo hoy el escritor, en una multitudinaria conferencia de prensa", que j'ai traduit comme "...a lancé l'écrivain, dans une conférence *XXX *de presse".

Merci d'avance


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Et si tu passais par une expression comme : conférence de presse gigantesque ? 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- a déclaré devant une nombreuse assistance / un public nombreux... lors de sa conférence de presse.

Plus long, je sais mais... plus français.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Édix

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## rocas1

B0delaire said:


> Bonjour à tous,
> J'aurais aimé savoir si dans la phrase *"el multidinario acto de reinvindicacion que la jerarquia eclesiastica organizo el pasado domingo en Madrid" *multidinario renvoyait au nombre de personnes présentes à la manifestation, ou bien si cela était en rapport avec le nombre de fois où de tels actes se sont produits.


L'adjectif "multitudinario" veut dire "qui attire une grande foule". Il est en relation avec le nombre de gens présents.


----------



## Lolilol

¡Hola!

Me gustaría saber si "oleada multidinaria" puede significar "raz de marée" en un sentido figurado.. 

La frase: una información que se ha extendido y provocó una oleada multidinaria reuniendo centenares de miles de personas...


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

¿No será más bien "multitudinaria"?

La "oleada" serait ce raz-de-marée. Multitudinaria se rapporte à la multitude, au grand nombre de personnes impliquées.

Il faudrait savoir plus précisément le contexte, de quel genre d'information il s'agit. On pourrait penser à "ruée humaine" ou "avalanche", mais sans plus de précisions c'est difficile de voir quelle est l'expression qui convient le mieux. Mais tu n'en es pas loin. 

Gévy


----------



## swift

Hola:

¿Entraîner une vague déferlante? ¿Entraîner une affluence massive?


> *2. *Grand nombre d'hommes ou d'animaux qui déferlent en un même lieu à un même moment. _Vagues d’immigrants. Magnifiquement lui-même dans ce décor de soutanes, dont la moire épuise toutes les nuances du violet, le défenseur de la foi considère, d’une prunelle affaiblie, son innombrable famille qui ne cesse maintenant d’affluer, qui vient respectueusement déferler, vague par vague, aux pieds de son fauteuil_ (H. Bazin, _Vipère_, 1948, p. 236).
> 
> VAGUE : Définition de VAGUE


----------

